# Clever Ways to Keep a Rabbit from Going Under the Couch?



## inasaga (Oct 2, 2012)

So I have a wonderful rabbit who roams free in my living room. He has plenty of places to hide that are nice and dark. 

However, recently he has taken a liking to squeezing underneath the couch. While under there, I can hear him start to chew up carpet. 

I tried spraying the bottom on my couch with the bitter apple/vinegar spray which worked for about a day.

Any of ideas on how to keep him from going under the couch? Or clever ways to block it off?

Thanks!


----------



## JBun (Oct 2, 2012)

You could try rolling up blankets and placing them around the edges, but he may just dig it out. You could go to Home Depot and buy some boards to put around the edges.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 2, 2012)

I use a concrete form from Lowes/Home Depot. It is a long thick cardboard tube that comes in various diameters. It lets them still run behind the furniture without getting under. You will still have to block the other sides with wood blocks, but they are much less motivated to get under there (at least my kids).

These are also nice because it is easy to cut them for behind chairs etc.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 2, 2012)

We took cardboard boxes and boxed the whole bottom of the couch in so there was no ingress. Finally went to home depot and got some kiln dried pine and attached it all around and boxed the wiring at the computer desk in too.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 2, 2012)

http://binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/tabid/53/CategoryID/8/PID/940/Default.aspx#Out from underneath has some great ideas for bunny-proofing couches and other furniture


----------

